# Electrostix - Juice Reviews



## Andre (21/2/14)

Thread for reviews of Electrostix juices.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

I'm testing them on an eGo-C Twist at 4.0 with a PT2 Mini... it's probably a little unfair because I've just been sucking on the Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice on my MVP and maybe I should wait a while... all the nicotine levels were 12mg.

The one I was really interested in trying was the *Lemon*... and the taste in and out is definitely Lemon but it's more like a boiled Lemon Sweet than fresh lemon which I was hoping for... but I will finish the bottle because it's not unpleasant and will be used for a nice change of taste from time to time. 

Next was the *Raspberry*... and once again it was Raspberry in and light raspberry out... also won't go onto the never vape again pile but pretty middle of the road.

I'll wait a while to review the RY4 and Strong Mint.

At R75 a bottle for 10ml it's not the cheapest around either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tyler (16/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm testing them on an eGo-C Twist at 4.0 with a PT2 Mini... it's probably a little unfair because I've just been sucking on the Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice on my MVP and maybe I should wait a while... all the nicotine levels were 12mg.
> 
> The one I was really interested in trying was the *Lemon*... and the taste in and out is definitely Lemon but it's more like a boiled Lemon Sweet than fresh lemon which I was hoping for... but I will finish the bottle because it's not unpleasant and will be used for a nice change of taste from time to time.
> 
> ...


R50 per bottle as per our new website  how were the strong mint and ry4?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Tyler said:


> R50 per bottle as per our new website  how were the strong mint and ry4?



I'm afraid I never got to test them... both were stolen by stinkies I was converting...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

@Rob Fisher seems to me like you're running your own vape charity shop over there hahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @Rob Fisher seems to me like you're running your own vape charity shop over there hahaha



I am Lizzie... but the way I see it is there are juices I will never use so if I can convert a stinky by giving them a kick start that's a win for the human race!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Allan (16/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm afraid I never got to test them... both were stolen by stinkies I was converting...



Interesting use of "stinkies" would the person who consumes stinkies not be a stinker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff Daddy (21/10/15)

Cola Fizz

So lets start with the packaging, the look is clean, but the print work on the bottle of the strength and flavour is poor as within an hour the printing is gone.

As for the flavour, on the inhale there is a cinnamon taste and on the exhale there is the distingtive cola taste. This flavour is unbalance and most disappointing is the lowest nicotine strength is 6mg


----------

